
Ask HN: What is the design process like at large tech companies? - adnanxsg
I am working as a freelance designer and lately I&#x27;ve been trying to make my process more well defined. I&#x27;d like to know what the process is for designers at large companies like Facebook, Twitter, etc.<p>Are there any designers who work at large tech companies who might be willing to share?
======
krgraver
I'm not sure what it's like at super large companies, but I agree with another
comment that assumes they make decisions based on micro-testing interactions
with their millions of users.

At a mid-size company I worked at, we looked at metrics using analytics
software (like Pendo and Full Story, not GA) and then AB tested variations to
see if they moved users to our desired behavior.

------
adnanxsg
I'm particularly interested in how you do about understanding the problem in
more details, brainstorming solutions, working with your peers and getting
feedback/review, and finally what the final set of deliverables are.

~~~
matt_s
I'm guessing large companies like FAANG have massive traffic that they can use
in their design process.

They probably can tweak UI/design for a tiny fraction of a percent of their
user base and just use statistics on usage to drive decisions.

------
2rsf
large companies is mostly a fiction, they are built from projects and teams
where most of the design work is done at the team level or a bit more.

------
garrickvanburen
Defining Design processes is a well trodden path for agencies.

In 20+ years, I’ve not seen a huge divergence from; discover, ideate, refine,
launch.

